# Couldn't alloc class "NVDANV10Hal"



## malox (Mar 28, 2003)

On my dmesg is always the output :
Couldn't alloc class "NVDANV10Hal"
What did it mean ?


Systemversion:  Mac OS X 10.2.5 (6L14)
Startvolume:  Eclypse
Kernel-Version:  Darwin Kernel Version 6.5: Fri Mar 14 11:12:06 PST 2003; root:xnu/xnu-344.30.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

malox


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah I get the same (or similar-looking) message when I boot verbose...

Where'd you get 6L14, ADC?


----------



## malox (Mar 29, 2003)

yes ADC two or tree days ago, but the ecception is older . I think it was clean with 10.2 and became to nalloc by 10.2.3 or so ...
have you also an NVIDIA Geforce II ?
I suppose a little bug with the NVIDIA CARD
 look hier the passus of the ASP for the NDIVIA
PCI:	
    SLOT-1(AGP):	
        +----------------------------------------------------------------------+
        |                                                                      |
        |  Kartentyp                     :  display                            |
        |  Kartenname                    :  NVDA,NVMac                         |
        |  Kartenmodell                  :  GeForce2 MX                        |
        |  Hersteller-ID                 :  10de                               |
        |  Geräte-ID                     :  110                                |
        |  ROM#                          :  1049                               |
        |  Revision                      :  a1                                 |
        |  (Video) Karten-Speicher       :  32 MB                              |
        |                                                                      |
        +----------------------------------------------------------------------+
any idea ?


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 29, 2003)

Yes I have an nVidia GeForce 2 MX (version 1.1 NVIDIA-1.2.12).

I noticed the error when I boot to single-user mode, or verbose mode. It is a little unlsettling...

There's nothing in the Apple Knowledge Base about this, but I think I'm going to call Apple and ask them what it means...

(There is one post in the Apple KB but it digresses to talk about diskwarriar  )


----------



## Cube (Apr 27, 2003)

I get the same thing.

Any update?


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 27, 2003)

Nope, I posted to the Apple Knowledge Base over a month ago and I still don't have an answer.

The thing is, it makes me think that there could be an issue with the nVidia graphics card that they're trying to keep hushed until they can patch it. I know, I'm paranoid 

I think I'm going to call Apple this week, make use of my AppleCare...I'll post any updates I get.


----------



## Cube (Apr 27, 2003)

A google search yielded this from from
http://www.computerbits.com/archive/2003/0400/pearce0304.html

<<One string you may see and wonder if it's a problem you should care about is this: Couldn't alloc class "NVDANV10HAL" .

Since I had to call Apple about another issue I asked about this, and the tech said it meant that there was no second monitor hooked up to the external monitor port. In other words, it's okay and you can ignore it.>>


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 27, 2003)

Ok actually it looks ike there have been a few replies, but they're vague like



> From: Dr. Smoke
> Subject: The answer
> (msg # 4.: Posted Apr 18, 03 3:24 pm)
> As long as you're not using dual montiors, ignore it. Known issue, spurious message. Related to nVidia video cards.



Fine maybe it is spurious but what does it mean


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 27, 2003)

Cube, awesome thanks!!

That is a specific version of that quote I posted...perfect.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 28, 2003)

I also get the same when booting in verbose mode.
Its irritating to not know what it means.

Ok, so one shouldnt bother "if ones not using 2 monitors" but....thats not an answer to as if there IS an error within the Nividia card or not.

I mean, what of those who would, rather, want to use 2 monitors (me excluded)?
Does this mean they can not?

Ah, well. Nice to get some info. about what that msg was about.

Ps: Ive got a Nividia G-force 4MX stuffed in my G4.

/G


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, Gambit, what I presume it means is that the system is trying to configure dual monitor support and fialing.

If it fails, it fails because you have only one monitor. They probably just output that as a debug message for people who do have two monitors with an "most people won't be affected by this so we'll just leave it a bit messy" attitude.

According to what I've read, this is normal for systems with nVidia cards and one monitor.


----------



## malox (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaelsanford _
> *__________________
> « michael »
> Personal - Hosted on my iMac
> ...



Hi michael, you must update your HP. There is an information about your system (http://nimbus.sytes.net/linux.html) witch is too old [Mac OS X Jaguar 10.2.4 (6L32)]
I'm sure you have upgraded on 10.2.6 or 10.2.7 !!! ;-)
Ciao
::angel::


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah I have two home pages, both of which are totally on the back burner during exams, and then during my work project.

Expect it to be fixed in about a month


----------

